# The best dog video ever



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my goodness . . . this made me roll on the floor laughing. I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

This has been posted a couple times here now.. and I laugh just as hard every time I see it!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We all go around going "ya" in the "dog voice". It's a hit with everyone I've shared it with.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oooops, thanks for pointing that out, missmarstar.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I saw this video last week - what a hoot! I especially love when he's talking about beef while the dog is looking away and his ears are going down, down, down...waaaaaaaarrrrh!! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

hehe, I saw that this week posted at a photography forum, absolutely hilarious! lol


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

This is soooooo funny. I love that dog. 




----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So funny I haven't seen it before so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hysterical*

This is just hysterical!!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

love it love it love it


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

This was HILARIOUS!!!!!!!! I watched it a few days ago, but now I can't get there anynore. What an adorable doggy face!!!!! Loved the WHAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!


----------

